# AE Allen Edmonds Chili Color Still in Fashion?



## nicholascanada (May 5, 2009)

Ok, so this might be the dumbest question ever, but I own a pair of AE Drydens in Chili. I love them. However, a couple of months ago in GQ they have a section that makes over people's clothing. The one person was wearing "kind of" similar colored dress shoes, and the comment was made that orange shoes were not in style anymore. 

I suddenly thought, oh my, are people quietly laughing at me when I confidently stride by in my Chili Drydens all this time?? 

Just wondering what everyone thought of AE's Chili. I really like the new Walnut Calf color they have as well, but have grown increasingly uncomfortable everytime I wear my Chili's since reading this article.

And yes, I know GQ Magazine is not the authority, you guys are..so thats why I am asking! Thanks!!

Nick


----------



## Wall (Dec 4, 2008)

I am wearing a pair of Chilli Allen Edmonds right now. I dont feel the least bit silly or out of fashion. I dont think a color can ever really go out of style. Chilli may not be "whats hot in the streets" but that doesnt mean it isnt classic or doesnt look good.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

nicholascanada said:


> Ok, so this might be the dumbest question ever, but I own a pair of AE Drydens in Chili. I love them. However, a couple of months ago in GQ they have a section that makes over people's clothing. The one person was wearing "kind of" similar colored dress shoes, and the comment was made that orange shoes were not in style anymore.
> 
> I suddenly thought, oh my, are people quietly laughing at me when I confidently stride by in my Chili Drydens all this time??
> 
> ...


I like the Chili color. I own 4 pairs of shoes in that color--I tend to go overboard, what can I say? As to the color being dated, I can see your point it was a very popular color. I am sure that it probably stands out in a particular time. That said, one of the pairs I purchased in chili was the stockbridge, I had those recrafted with leather soles and I absolutely love the shoes. They now look like the Linden. Each time I wear them they get a little more comfortable. I think they stand out in a good way.

As to the Walnut color. I think that is awesome. I have the Bel Air in Walnut and they shine up perfectly.

Not sure I helped answer your question.


----------



## speedmaster (May 27, 2008)

I love that AE color, though I don't own a pair in it, yet. :icon_smile:


----------



## Buster Brown (Sep 28, 2008)

Wall said:


> I am wearing a pair of Chilli Allen Edmonds right now. I dont feel the least bit silly or out of fashion. I dont think a color can ever really go out of style. Chilli may not be "whats hot in the streets" but that doesnt mean it isnt classic or doesnt look good.


+1 I'm also currently wearing a pair of AEs in chili. Isn't GQ the same source that pushed square toed shoes, black suits, and other style nightmares?


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

As someone else said, I really don't think colors can go in and out of fashion, at least not that much. I have 1 pair of chili colored shoes and only wear them with tan trousers. I think mixing them with any other color draws all the attention to the shoes and nowhere else. But that is just my opinion. 

However, I recall the exact piece in GQ that you are referring to. That is the same piece where they said: If in doubt, go with black lace-ups. And I couldn't agree more. I'm at work so I don't have it right in front of me, but the guy who they made-over looks 100 times better (color-wise, at least) than he did before. Once again - I don't have the picture in front of me right now, but I recall this guy not matching his jacket, shirt, trousers, and shoes very well at all. His color scheme was way, way too busy. If I recall, they put him in more dark colors (including shoes) and he looked a lot better. I didn't take it as an overall knock on chili shoes, but more of a knock on this guy's overall sense of choosing colors.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok, so I found the pictures so I'll let you decide for youselves. I still think he looks 100 times better (color-wise) in the after picture. Besides, those chili-colored shoes he had on look like loafers that are square-toed.

Before:









After:


----------



## Wall (Dec 4, 2008)

He looks much better in the after pic. I think the point they are making about chili shoes is they can make an already bad outfit, atrocious.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

They really strived for a proper comparison, with similar poses, backgrounds, and lighting, didn't they? :crazy:

Not that I disagree with the verdict!


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> Before:


Those hideous shoes are not in Allen-Edmonds chili color. It is much darker and richer looking. The young man would have looked just fine in a pair of A-E chilis.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

*This is chili, I believe ...*

... in (on?) a Benton.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

nicholascanada said:


> Ok,... a couple of months ago in GQ ... the comment was made that orange shoes were not in style anymore.
> 
> I suddenly thought, oh my, are people quietly laughing at me when I confidently stride by in my Chili Drydens all this time??


I have several AEs in Chili, Dryden being one of them.

Dryden Chili is NOT orange. Do not worry. The brown of the AE Chili is extremely classy and won't go out of style for the next 20 years, probably much longer.

Orange is more like the shoes in those pictures. Orange = tangerine. And orange shoes have always been a shame, no matter what some singer or movie actor wore back in the days before he knew better.


----------



## 12gofas (Oct 24, 2008)

*That is definitely the Benton.*



Kurt N said:


> ... in (on?) a Benton.


That is my favorite shoe. It blends with many different colors of trousers. And it's super comfortable.


----------



## Sousaphil (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm also wearing AE chili today: the discontinued Hampstead weave. 
The color is beautiful and I can tell these will age wonderfully.
The style certainly is not for everyone, but I find they fit in well in the American southwest.


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

I enjoy my A-E Delray in chilli. Recently picked up a chilli colored A-E belt to match. Goes well with my charcoal HF suit.

Too much for a Realtor?


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I snagged some chili grain MacNeils. 

They may fall in and out of fashion over the next 20 years, but they will always be my style.

NB: If my wife ditches me and I go through some sort of embarassing "youthful rebranding" to land something young and tartish, I may stop wearing shoes like the MacNeil as said lady would call them fogeyish and have me in Kenneth Cole. Other than that, I expect 20 years of service.


----------



## lizardking (Oct 18, 2008)

*Just finished polishing mine*

Weybridge. I have several suits/coats in the rust range of color. The shoe work great with those items.


----------



## Dr. François (Sep 14, 2008)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> Before:


This image looks like he is wearing slip-on comfort shoes, akin to a Merrill. 
Something like this: https://www.merrell.com/us/#store/M/M-F/7074M-36388/
Using this photo to condemn chili-colored shoes is like using Doc Marten's candy apple red lug soles to condemn burgundy shoes.

Personally, I lose confidence with chili-colored shoes. My feet are so big, the shoes grab the eye and don't let go.

FWIW, in the mid 90's, when I was a 16-year-old teenager working as a cashier in an up-scale men's shoe store, a split-toe AE (similar to Delray) in chili is the shoe that convinced me that shoes could be beautiful instead of just functional.


----------



## GreenPlastic (Jan 27, 2009)

nicholascanada said:


> Ok, so this might be the dumbest question ever, but I own a pair of AE Drydens in Chili. I love them. However, a couple of months ago in GQ they have a section that makes over people's clothing. The one person was wearing "kind of" similar colored dress shoes, and the comment was made that orange shoes were not in style anymore.
> 
> I suddenly thought, oh my, are people quietly laughing at me when I confidently stride by in my Chili Drydens all this time??
> 
> ...


GQ is, in large part, a fashion magazine. Its primary purpose is to move its advertisers' merchandise by constantly cycling various items in and out of declared fashion. If an advertiser is trying to make black shoes the hot new thing, GQ will declare black shoes the hot new thing -- followed by a price listing and brand name for those very same black shoes in small white print near the photo of said shoes.

The point is, GQ is a fine jumping off point, but I wouldn't lose too much sleep over their declarations du jour. Chili is a good color, and while I'm not sure if I'd call it a "timeless" color, it's going to be fine for many years to come.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Do not worry about what is "in style." Worry about what _has_ style. If something without good style got pushed on you because it was "in style," then throwing it out when it goes "out of style" is proper, although still _late_. If you don't let unstylish things get pushed on you, though, then you never have to worry about what is or is not "in style." Dress with _classic_ style, and you don't have to be insecure about what's "in" or "out." Ever.

FWIW, AE's chili color is _well_ within the bounds of classic style. Odds are very good that they will not go "out" of classic style while you are alive.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

nicholascanada said:


> Just wondering what everyone thought of AE's Chili. I really like the new Walnut Calf color they have as well, but have grown increasingly uncomfortable everytime I wear my Chili's since reading this article.


I think you're probably fine. I own a pair of of the Hampsteads in chili and nobody even seems to notice them unless I point them out. I think to most casual viewers AE chili just registers as "reddish-brown".


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Just adding my voice to the chorus of those acclaiming the virtues of chili, as a preferred shoe color. It will always prove a mistake to attempt to use articles in a fashion rag to validate your sense of style. Listen to your gut...and your Momma!


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

nicholascanada said:


> Ok, so this might be the dumbest question ever, but I own a pair of AE Drydens in Chili. I love them. However, a couple of months ago in GQ they have a section that makes over people's clothing. The one person was wearing "kind of" similar colored dress shoes, and the comment was made that orange shoes were not in style anymore.
> 
> I suddenly thought, oh my, are people quietly laughing at me when I confidently stride by in my Chili Drydens all this time??
> 
> ...


First - have a look at my thread "Brown or black sir?"

Secondly GQ has done what fashion mags always do - they've deliberately put the model in a terrible outfit to make you think it was the shoes that were wrong all along!

Thirdly classic english chestnut is an orangey colour made by Church's, Edward Green et al - if its looking ridiculous to wear there'll be a lot of men who've sunk a lot of money in shoes they'll no longer be wearing.

I think when it comes to quality shoes colour fads ought not to affect your judgement at all. Just make sure the shoes go well with the outfit - which the shoes in the first picture do not!


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't think there are that many outfits that look good with chili-coloured shoes. I don't think I own a single pair of pants that I would wear with chili shoes. I guess if I could wear them with a lighter brown pair of pants, but I'd rather wear a regular medium or dark brown pair of shoes than chili.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Thing is, chili has been a fairly basic color for years, and I can't imagine one citation in GQ (in the context of a truly horrid outfit) is going to send it to the sartorial dustbin.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> I don't think there are that many outfits that look good with chili-coloured shoes. I don't think I own a single pair of pants that I would wear with chili shoes. I guess if I could wear them with a lighter brown pair of pants, but I'd rather wear a regular medium or dark brown pair of shoes than chili.


I think they work well with navy, myself.


----------



## GreenPlastic (Jan 27, 2009)

There's a little too much contrast between chili and navy for my liking. I guess it really depends on whether you're choosing to make the shoes a statement or not. If the shoes are standing out as the star of that day's ensemble, then sure, why not. But if you've already got a relatively adventurous/dandyish outfit on, matching chili shoes with navy pants isn't going to do you any favors. There is definitely such a thing as overdoing it.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

Your first mistake was picking up the GQ, the second was reading it and than your day just went downhill.

Please get your sartorial advice here not GQ which ultimately for men tries to do what the women's fashion magazines do....and that is control their emotions for the benefit of the "designer" labels.

I still dress basically like I did 45 years ago with minor adjustment for tie width. Good taste is timeless and will not be adjusted for the "designer" world.

Perry


----------



## Gravis (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with an earlier poster's opinion of GQ. I'll go even farther...the magazine is a promoter for the designer labels. That's wh buys their advertising. Their market (subscriptions, magazine buyers, etc) is the young 20s-30s crowd driven to make a statement something akin to "look at me - I'm in". 

The guy in the first photo is so badly dressed you could blame any item he had on. They went out of their way to stage him to look bad. 

AE chili is a fine color. Like any other color it needs to work with the other colors in the ensemble. In my opinion it is also "seasonal" to some degree, It works better in the spring and summer than it does on the gloomy days of winter.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

GQ is certainly no Bible when it comes to classic men's fashion, but that's not to say it doesn't have uses. 

Yes, it is largely advertising, both overt and tacit. Yes, it makes declarations that are partially designed to make one discard old things and buy new ones.

Accept that fact, and you will find that there is some value to be had. Some of the advice they offer, some of the outfits they pick, and some of the style they sling is worthwhile and helpful to the average reader. I don't look for GQ to tell me what to wear, but I don't mind snagging a look or two that I like. It's also helpful to learn certain designer styles, and to find certain items. They introduced me to the Tie Bar, which I thank them for, and to certain online options I might not have found elsewhere. 

I will also say that I read Glenn O'Brien, their "Style Guy" (who does not advertise - overmuch), religiously. I don't always agree with him, but he's one of the modern masters to my mind. Pithy, definitive, classy, and humorous.


----------



## LawSuits (Nov 1, 2011)

Had to weigh in on this one- I don't see GQ much, except when I am in a doc's office waiting for a deposition and I can't stomach the "People" magazine selection and can't find "Car and Driver", but I think GQ is by design concerned with what is hot or now or the latest. I am not criticizing here, I think that is the nature of that magazine. One of the reasons I gravitate to this forum is that I sense that folks here are much more concerned with what is timeless, or classic- stuff that doesn't go out of fashion (will a navy suit, white shirt and red tie ever look like they don't go together?). 
As for the Chili color, while it may have been more popular some years ago than now, I think it is (yes this is purely personal opinion here) a classic color that will always look good (unless paired wrongly). I have some Chili shoes and think they are looking better with age and polish- and they go with lots of outfits, and I even like them with some of my blue suits.
Anyway, I think one of the themes that runs through this forum is a search for looks that last, and I don't think that is a theme necessarily seen in GQ. I am guessing that few years from now no one will be wearing their shirtalis out and asserting that look means they are dressing well.


----------



## calfnkip (Mar 21, 2011)

Just a few comments on the AE Chili color. In the tanning business there's always been a color 'family' we referred to as 'sport rust'. It includes the AE Chili color as well as a number of close variations. 

The sport rust family has been around as long as I can remember. And I walked into a tannery for the first time before I was even in grade school. That would be back in late 1950's. So I don't think the color is going to go out of style anytime soon.


----------

